# احذرووووا محل ملابس حريمى فى القاهرة " كـــــــــارثــــة "



## خاطى ونادم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

محل ملابس حريمي في القاهرة
قريب من سيتي ستارز اكتشفت
الشرطة مؤخرا أنه كارثة بشرية لا
يمكن لاحد أن يتخيلها والمصيبة الأكبر ان
الموضوع عليه تكتي ماعلامي!! لم يذكر في الجرائد ولا
في البرامج التليفزيونية عدا
برنامج واحد هوالبيت بيتك

الضحية كانت داخلة أحد غرف القياس وتأخرت في
الداخل بينماخطيبها كان منتظرها خارج الغرفة
لما طالت مدة وجودها بالغرفة الراجل زهق وأخذينادي
عليها ولما لم تجب دخل الغرفة ليجد خطيبته قداختفت

سأل إدارةالمحل ردوا عليه انها أكيد خرجت
وهو في غفلة مش واخد باله الراجل شك في
الموضوعوأبلغ الشرطة وبعد حضور الشرطة
اكتشفوا أن الغرفة عبارة عن مصعد أرضيته تهبط
الي غرفة سفلية عثروا بداخلها علي أشلاءبشر
!!!!!!!!​
وطلعت عصابةتجارة في الأعضاء البشرية
!!!!!!!!!!!!​
هذه الكارثة أذيعت في البيت بيتك

وحتي الآن الصحف لم تذكر شيئا عن الموضوع
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يا رب رحمتك ما بقاش فى امان فى اى مكان 
شكرا على  خاطى ونادم  على التحذير ​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

حصل الكلام ده عندنا فى اسكندرية فى اكبر 3 مولات فى الاسكندرية فى الابراهيمية وكليوباتر وشارع ابو قير

بس جابوهم فى التليفزيون 90 دقيقة   والحياة اليوم

شكرا ليكى على الخبر​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للتحذير المهم لاخواتك

يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## bent almalk (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للتحذير


الرب يحمينا فى اسمه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

رحمتك يارب 
شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bashaeran (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*كل الانواع التجارة صارت غير مربحة الا هاي تجارة الاعظاء البشرية الله يكون في عون الذين يقعون في المصيبة يا اخوتى لنذكر في صلاتنا الضحايا ورب يصبر اهاليهم *


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر بيئشعر البدن؟!!! معقوووووووووووول؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
الافلام المرعبة مش بعيدة عن الحقيقة هيك منشوف كل يوم حدث افظع من التاني

شكرا الك


----------



## zama (14 نوفمبر 2009)

كارثة بكل المقاييس  ..

أشكرك ع الخبر ..


----------



## بنت كلوج (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الخبر بالرغم من قساوته لكن الحقيقة بالرغم من قساوتها لكنها تنبهنا ان ننتبه  ....حتى الخيال بيتحقق...ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*ناقص ايه تاني *
*بقينا عايشين في غابه *
*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر
شئ مخيف 
الرب يرحمنا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا سمعت عن الحكاية دى بس من فترة
وفعلا مافيش اى اعلام اتكلم عنها خالص
ربنا يحافظ على اولاده
ميرسى ليكى على التحذير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب ارحمنا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*ايه دةةةةةةةةة 
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
ارحمنى يا ربى يسوع
الناس دى اييييه
انا جسمى قشعر​*


----------



## *koki* (16 نوفمبر 2009)

oh my god
O Lord, have mercy


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بيقولوا إن اسم المحل jb
و ليه فروع فى بعض المحافظات


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر مفزع جدااااااااااا

الامر بيذداد سوء 

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

احنا بنسمع باخباركم قبل شهور

مش بيتكلموا عندكم


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ارحمنا يالله 
بجد مفيش امان دلوقتى 
المسيح يحفظنا 
ميرسى لك كتير خاطى ونادم 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## سور (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يحفظ اولاده
الفلوس لغت قلوب الناس الى هذه الدرجة
شكرا للتحذير
الرب يرعاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حاجة قديمة 

الاسلام كدة دايما

طيب ليه مش بتحصل يبالدول المسيحية


----------



## SALVATION (17 نوفمبر 2009)

_يا جماعه متفهموش غلط همه اكيد هينزلوهم تحت علشان يحموهم كويس بره وجوه وهيرجعوهم تانى علشان يلبسوا اللبس الجديد على نضافة_
_هههههههههههههههه_
_رحمتك يا رب_
_شكراا للتحذير_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا صوفيا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا تاسونى كوينا لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا بنت الملك لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا سور لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
ماشى يا صالفاشن
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا انجى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا سندريلا لمرورك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا بشير لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا بنت كلوج لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا ديدى لمرورك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كاندى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا ايرينى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا ارووجة لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرو لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مونيكا لمرورك​


----------

